
Planet Satellite: British super-plane or magnesium flop? (2015) - smacktoward
https://hushkit.net/2015/10/16/whisky-business-the-strange-story-of-the-planet-satellite/
======
PostOnce
That first image looks startlingly similar to this modern thing:

[https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/30948/potentially-
the-...](https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/30948/potentially-the-most-
revolutionary-aircraft-you-have-never-heard-of-has-flown)

Disregard the sensational title.

